# wisconsin meet up?



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

Anyone in Wisconsin interested in meeting up sometime? We could have a big ole group meet up some place. If your interested let me know and we can see if there is enough interest.


----------



## Erika Lynn (Jun 6, 2010)

im from wisconsin which area are you in?


----------



## sharondonna (Feb 14, 2011)

Erika Lynn said:


> im from wisconsin which area are you in?


----------



## sharondonna (Feb 14, 2011)

I am in Suamico, WI....7 miles north of Green Bay.....where are you?


----------

